# PM's



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure if my replys are going out ( I don't see anything in my sent box) :banghead:banghead


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

i didnt get anything


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>

had the same ? and this is what chris sent me...

Sent items are not saved by default.

Option 1: Always click on "Add a copy of this message to my sent items folder" which is located under where you type.

Option 2: Go to your Control Panel and go to Forum Settings and then choose the 3rd tickbox down "Always add a copy of messages i send to my sent items folder." and option 1 will be ticked by default.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks UltraLite


----------

